# Directv On Demand anytime soon?



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

I was over at my sister's house the other day and I found a really nifty menu option on her Adelphia cable receiver. She now gets HBO, Showtime, Starz etc. on demand for movies and their series. Considering most of the shows I watch happen to be on HBO and Showtime, I found it amazing being able to catch up on all the episodes of The Sopranos and The L Word that I'd missed... 

I have read somewhere that Directv is offering NBC shows for a 0.99 cent fee or something like that, and they of course have movies and pay per views on demand... but my sister gets her services for free (of course she IS subscribed to HBO, Showtime, etc... but it's like it's very own tivo feature.)

Does anyone know if Directv is planning to offer this in the future? It's just really awesome.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They plan on offering an On Demand system in late 2006/early 2007 for the DVRs. Some details can be found here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53485


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Late 2006 / Early 2006 ? 

I think the later has been missed.

There isn't a date on it yet... but I KNOW they are busy working on it.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

well this I understand, I think that's what I read... but you have to pay for those on demand services, and it doesn't really offer the hbo series. I thought it was nifty for Adelphia to do, my sister said it "just appeared one day" on her program guide. I was just curious of Directvs response, if any, that compared.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You'll never see On Demand on DTV as one gets from Cable. Two completely different methods of delivery. I don't understand how DTV can call this true vaporware service VOD as it isn't.

With cable, do you need a DVR for VOD? You need it with DTV.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You'll never see On Demand on DTV as one gets from Cable. Two completely different methods of delivery. I don't understand how DTV can call this true vaporware service VOD as it isn't.
> 
> With cable, do you need a DVR for VOD? You need it with DTV.


With most cable I have seen it's more like horrible excuse for a Video On Demand. The service on Comcast and Time Warner(only two I have messed with it on) was a joke.

As for D* is th Video there to play when you Demand it? If so then I guess thats how they can say it. At least there's will most likely play when you ask it to and all the way though. lol I don't think either is true VOD, when you can give me ANY show I want at ANY time for a HUGE library of shows/movies then it's true VOD to me.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> With most cable I have seen it's more like horrible excuse for a Video On Demand. The service on Comcast and Time Warner(only two I have messed with it on) was a joke.
> 
> As for D* is th Video there to play when you Demand it? If so then I guess thats how they can say it. At least there's will most likely play when you ask it to and all the way though. lol I don't think either is true VOD, when you can give me ANY show I want at ANY time for a HUGE library of shows/movies then it's true VOD to me.


Did you need a Comcast or TW dvr to get VOD from Cable? Also, how many selections did you have to choose from? I don't have cable access and I'm very interested in the answers to those questions.

Aside from that, when would you guess a DTV R15 user will see any VOD/Showcases? I'm guessing 2007 at the earliest.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Did you need a Comcast or TW dvr to get VOD from Cable? Also, how many selections did you have to choose from? I don't have cable access and I'm very interested in the answers to those questions.
> 
> Aside from that, when would you guess a DTV R15 user will see any VOD/Showcases? I'm guessing 2007 at the earliest.


Well all I can say is EVERY time I have used the VOD stuff from both providers it was with a DVR from the company. Come to think of it at my moms (comcast) the livingroom with the DVR had it and the bedroom (no dvr) didn't as for TW I don't know if the non DVR could or not as my girlfriend only had the DVR and no other receivers.

Yes I would agree I am think very late 06 or early 07 for the VOD on D*. The software has to be updated on our DVR's before anything can be done. I wonder if they will have HD VOD on the coming HD DVR?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

With comcast in my area, no you do not need a DVR, and the library of choices is pretty large. Basically all current movies on the premium channels, back episodes of several series, and a bunch of clips from other channels.

It is a TRUE VOD service, but the responsiveness of the pause/ff/rew is a little slow for my tastes, but you can say that abot the entire software of the comcast boxes.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

In my sister's case, with Adelphia, she doesn't have a DVR. The "Adelphia On Demand" features it had were for Free Movies, and the Premium Channels as well, like Hbo, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax... Within each category, you could choose from what they offered, such as Showtime Series (Huff, The L Word, Weeds, etc.) Showtime Movies, Showtime Kids, etc. Things like that. It was pretty cool.


----------



## face (Nov 18, 2005)

mosh in bed said:


> In my sister's case, with Adelphia, she doesn't have a DVR. The "Adelphia On Demand" features it had were for Free Movies, and the Premium Channels as well, like Hbo, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax... Within each category, you could choose from what they offered, such as Showtime Series (Huff, The L Word, Weeds, etc.) Showtime Movies, Showtime Kids, etc. Things like that. It was pretty cool.


With a DVR, what's the benefit of On Demand with DirecTV. If you want to watch all the Soprano episodes, set it up and watch when you want to.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

face said:


> With a DVR, what's the benefit of On Demand with DirecTV. If you want to watch all the Soprano episodes, set it up and watch when you want to.


HBO on Demand sometimes has episodes of select series a week before it debuts on HBO. The same goes for other on demand services as well.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> With most cable I have seen it's more like horrible excuse for a Video On Demand. The service on Comcast and Time Warner(only two I have messed with it on) was a joke.
> 
> As for D* is th Video there to play when you Demand it? If so then I guess thats how they can say it. At least there's will most likely play when you ask it to and all the way though. lol I don't think either is true VOD, when you can give me ANY show I want at ANY time for a HUGE library of shows/movies then it's true VOD to me.


I actually think video one demand is the one area cable beats sat. I love my direc tv and if they do the internet based on demand I think that will be hudge. If they can't get internet based on demand to work cable has a big edge on sat as this is the future of TV watching. I can't wait to see what direc does with thier on demand. If all the rumors I hear are true it is going to be worth the wait


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's wait and see what the implementation is going to be like... (more specifically what the library will be like)

If the internet hook in works well, then it can get close to Cable's "on-demand".

It could be me, but I am intrested in seeing what it can do. 
In general, a power DVR user will use it less then an average user for Network/Cable TV Shows...

But one thing I may like, is being able to access say the Saprano's or other items on Premium channels... without subscribing the entire network for the month.
I would rather pay $4-5 a month to access the 4ish episodes, then the $12 for the entire channel....

THAT in my opinion would be HUGH for me as a consumer... Kinda AlaCart Extreme...

_EDIT: To avoid confusion, that last part about AlaCart Extreme... is something I would LOVE to see... not something I have been told will be there... In fact, other then what has been public released... I don't know anything more about the VOD offering_


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if they will allow you subscribe to HBO or Showtime on Demand without subscribing to the main channel. Every cable provider I encountered so far requires that you have to subscribe to the main channel in order to subscribe to the corresponding VOD service. I'm not sure if it's something the various providers decided to do, or something that the channel itself requires, though.

Also, there was another advantage of HBO and Showtime on Demand I forgot to mention. They also contain shows that don't air on the main channels anymore and past seasons that are not in regular rotation anymore.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mosh in bed said:


> I was over at my sister's house the other day and I found a really nifty menu option on her Adelphia cable receiver. She now gets HBO, Showtime, Starz etc. on demand for movies and their series. Considering most of the shows I watch happen to be on HBO and Showtime, I found it amazing being able to catch up on all the episodes of The Sopranos and The L Word that I'd missed...
> 
> I have read somewhere that Directv is offering NBC shows for a 0.99 cent fee or something like that, and they of course have movies and pay per views on demand... but my sister gets her services for free (of course she IS subscribed to HBO, Showtime, etc... but it's like it's very own tivo feature.)
> 
> Does anyone know if Directv is planning to offer this in the future? It's just really awesome.


There will never be VOD services on E or E because its too far, 22.000 miles into space. Not enough bandwidth.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> I'm not sure if they will allow you subscribe to HBO or Showtime on Demand without subscribing to the main channel.


I think this is true. My sister is subscribed to HBO, Showtime, and TMC I believe, so I can access their VOD freely. When I went to the starz and cinemax ones, it says I have to call in and ask to have it connected, however it tells you the price it would cost you a month to have that channel's VOD and it said $0.00 for every one of them. I don't know if it was an error or if they consider their VOD separate (which wouldn't make any sense..)


----------

